# New fibers see, hear & speak



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MIT's new Franken-cloth.

http://news.discovery.com/tech/fibers-see-hear-speak.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sheesh, that's all we need - people walking around dressed in loud speakers:googly:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

This gives all new meaning to the words 'loud necktie'.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Sheesh, that's all we need - people walking around dressed in loud speakers:googly:


I think you spoke too soon: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/interactive/a5bf/
:googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

If there are several people in a "noisy" public bathroom at a Chili Cookoff, will we all get that horrible underwear feedback squeal??

I'm waiting for the day we have a screen in our foreheads that scrolls our thoughts and bank balance....

Mine wil say, "BWAHAhahahhaha! $5.19..."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I think you spoke too soon: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/interactive/a5bf/
> :googly:


OMG, that is such a hoot!

My eighth grade music teacher used to speculate about how fun everyday life would be if it were done as a musical, with people breaking into songs and dancing everywhere


----------

